# Cartridge help.



## farisdayoff (Apr 19, 2013)

I did my first fountain the otherday. JR Gent. The cartridge does not want to stay connected. I gave it a good press in when I first did it, now every so often i can feel it rattling around inside. 

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## ltkrause (Jun 24, 2013)

Hard to believe you got no reply to this...  

I'm having the same issue.  I pushed the cartridge onto the fountain nib but it won't stay attached.  Once you put the cap back on with the nib up, the cartridge comes loose and rattles around in the pen body.  Any way to fix it or is it a bum cartridge or nib?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2013)

Take the nib off and remove the cartridge, then post a picture of the nib assy, with the end that punctures the nib very clearly photo'ed.

Also remove the metal housing (it screws off), so we can see the length of the puncturing protrusion from the nib.

Then, we might be able to answer you,

Ed


----------



## ltkrause (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's some pics. About the best I can do with my phone. I'm going to stop and get some more cartridges on the way home to see if that will help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2013)

Your nib looks correct.

I would try a different cartridge.  The fit should be pretty tight, when you press the cartridge in, it takes some effort.  Maybe you got "too small" necks on the cartridges???

Best guess!!!!
Ed


----------



## frank123 (Jun 24, 2013)

Are these quality cartridges (name brand) or the things that come with the kit?

Wouldn't hurt to know the neck outside diameter and length using a micrometer or caliper, so others can measure theirs (name brand ones) for comparison.


----------



## ltkrause (Jun 25, 2013)

It ended up being the cartridge.  It was the one that came with the kit.  I stopped and got some from Hobby Lobby on the way home and tried one of those.  It was a 30 pack by Manuscript for $4.99.  It made a major difference.  I felt it pop and latch on immediately which I never got with the kit cartridge.  

Thanks for the help!
Loren


----------

